# Fire in mixer tube



## jibray (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a Breckwell G29V Propane gas log heater. About every 8th time it comes on, the gas is burning in the mixer tube and distribution manifold. When it does this, it roars like a jet engine. Turning the thermostat down and back up always fixes this. What can I do to cure this?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 7, 2009)

Make sure the burner orifice is exactly aligned with the 
centerline of the burner tube.
If the alignment is more than a little off, the LP
will blow out the side of the air shutter slot.
That's where you're getting the roar from.
If it IS aligned correctly, sometimes a modification to the burner 
tube can help, but let's take this one step at a time...
Check the alignment first...


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have seen warped burners cause a "back burn" as I Like to call it. It will come on, poof, thwump, and then start burning in the tube.

Alignment is the first thing to check though.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 11, 2009)

fire in the hole
check manifold pressure in and out.  digital monometer is helpful
adjust air fuel shutter


----------

